# time to drop it low



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Whats your tire size and brand that helps the smoothness


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Whats your tire size and brand that helps the smoothness


I have not bought tires yet for that reason, I did not know what tires would be smoothe and which wouldn't.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

bump anyone?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Depends on your ride height preference. If you want to slam the car, you're looking at a 225 wide tire, if you're just going to semi-lower the car on coilovers you can go with a 235.

As for ride height once lowered, that comes down to your comment about ride quality. Its hard to gauge where you're coming from without more info, because smooth can mean a lot of things varying from person to person. As for me, I feel like my car rides pretty smooth, especially compared to a couple other cars I've ridden in, however my parents aren't so... like minded.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Depends on your ride height preference. If you want to slam the car, you're looking at a 225 wide tire, if you're just going to semi-lower the car on coilovers you can go with a 235.
> 
> As for ride height once lowered, that comes down to your comment about ride quality. Its hard to gauge where you're coming from without more info, because smooth can mean a lot of things varying from person to person. As for me, I feel like my car rides pretty smooth, especially compared to a couple other cars I've ridden in, however my parents aren't so... like minded.


I wouldn't say I am looking to slam it, but I do want a noticeable lowered look to it. As for ride quality, I guess I am trying to see if its possible to get the same quality as it is stock after I lower it and slap on some 18's.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Too bad Eibach didnt make Sportlines for the Cruze, if you want more than 1.2" going to have to go coilovers. I thing h&r and bg springs both had issues with not lowering front at all is that fixed? Has anyone imported King springs that offer much lower drops?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Beast and ride quality do not go hand in hand. The question is, how much do you want one or the other?

First, go here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...3576-official-lowered-cruze-photo-thread.html

Second, decide how much ride quality you want to sacrifice.

Smooth: Stock/Bags
Medium: Drop Springs
Rough: Coilovers


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Beast and ride quality do not go hand in hand. The question is, how much do you want one or the other?
> 
> First, go here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...3576-official-lowered-cruze-photo-thread.html
> 
> ...


I was always told coilovers were what made the ride quality better not worse, ill have to rethink some stuff now.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had coilovers in 3 different cars and never had a "better" ride.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I've had coilovers in 3 different cars and never had a "better" ride.


well **** :-/ what do you have right now?


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Depends on what you want to get out of your suspension. Overall, there not too many options stateside, except for the Bilstein lineup (B6 HD (OE ride height), B8 Sport (lowered) and B14 PSS coil-over (adj. ride height). If you want to improve overall characteristics and improve handling, the B6 HD and B8 sports are the easiest. Except you will need a set of coil springs for the B8 sports.

For the B14 PSS, the jury still seems to be out as not many Cruzer's seem to have posted much about them. In any case, any suspension sets that are not OEM seem to last longer and give better control. The main reason I like Bilstein is due to their lifetime warranty and availability from popular places like Tire Rack and Summit Racing.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just did research today and came up with maybe 10 or 12 different coilover setups. There is plenty out there.

Now, not having any experience, but just going off spring rates - the CX Racing Coilover setup has the lowest spring rates of the group at 6kg/4kg. People like their Ksports and they are 8.7/8. Heck, D2 and BC racing both advertise that you can pick your spring rates to match your goals.

I have Eibachs in mine. They ride ok. I definitely have the coilover bug. If I am going to be lowered, I best do it right!


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I just did research today and came up with maybe 10 or 12 different coilover setups. There is plenty out there.
> 
> Now, not having any experience, but just going off spring rates - the CX Racing Coilover setup has the lowest spring rates of the group at 6kg/4kg. People like their Ksports and they are 8.7/8. Heck, D2 and BC racing both advertise that you can pick your spring rates to match your goals.
> 
> I have Eibachs in mine. They ride ok. I definitely have the coilover bug. If I am going to be lowered, I best do it right!


I did some research, and it sounds like coilovers seem better for the car then just slapping some springs on em'. So ill probably go that way as well. Could you DM your findings? tax return is coming up and i want to get these put on quick


----------

